# Große Bachforellen auf Gummifisch-alle wieder abgekommen!



## elefant (16. April 2004)

Hallo Leute
Angelt noch jemand mit Gummifischen in einem kleinen Bach auf Forelle?
So irgendwie scheint Das nicht zu funktionieren...
Gewässer:Kleiner,völlig naturbelassener Bach.Meistens sehr flach mit ständig stark wechselnder Strömung.(Reichlich Hindernisse)
GerätAM-Hypron-XS Spin 25- 2.40m.Schnur 0,7-Geflochtene.
Vorgeschichte:Weil ich so ein Gewässer noch nicht befischt hatte,machte ich einen Ködertest.-Meine Spinner,die ich im See benutze,kann ich vergessen,die kommen in der wechselnden Strömung 'durcheinander',bzw.die schwereren Modelle produzieren Hänger.Schwimmwobbler funktionieren (Streckenweise) besser.Mit treibendem Tauwurm finde ich irgendwie feige(unsportlich?) und ist sooooo einfach auch nicht(Hänger)!
An jenem Testtag war voll Sonne,das Wasser glasklaar und der Wasserstand etwas niedriger wie Normal.Nachdem ich so alle möglichen Kunstköder die 'Teststrecke' mit der Strömung gefischt hatte(und mir sicher war,eine evt. vorhandene Forelle sicher verscheucht zu haben),machte ich einen Versuch mit einem kleinen Gummifisch am Jighaken und sehr kleinem Bleikopf.Der lief recht gut! Ich holte ihn gerade aus dem Wasser,da sah ich eine Bachforelle(>60cm)welche den Bach herunter kam,ständig bremste und sich suchend umsah.Das war ein phantastischer Anblick,wie das Tier da manövrierte!!!
Ich stand stocksteif da,traute mich kaum zu atmen und liess den Gummifisch einfach nochmal in's Wasser fallen,als die Forelle etwa auf gleicher Höhe war.Die fuhr herum und biss!Es war zu sehen(da sich alles direkt vor meinen Füssen abspielte),daß der Gufi bei'm Biss um 90° gedreht wurde und der Haken außen,vor dem Maul war.Trotzdem wollte die Forelle den Gufi so schnell nicht wieder hergeben *gggg* - War ein Heidenspass!
So hatte ich nun meinen fängigen Köder gefunden und rüstete,eines Abends,je einen 6,8,und 10cm Gufi um.Dazu führte ich einen Zwillingshaken von unten durch den Brustbeginn des Gufi's so,daß die Hakenöse am Maul zu sehen ist und in den Karabiner eingehängt werden kann.Die Haken des Zwillings sind so verbogen,das sie rechts und links in den Gufi eindringen.Sie dienen nur dazu den Gufi führen zu können!Damit auch ein Fisch gehakt werden kann,hatte ich vorher den Hakenschenkel des Zwillingshakens durch das Öhr eines (eigentlich schon zu großen)Drillings gefädelt.Damit der Drilling nicht so rumbaumelt piekste ich noch eine Flunke ganz leicht unten in den Schwanzansatz des Gufi's.Meine Köder sahen eigentlich stark 'overtuned' aus und ich machte mir eigentlich keine großen Hoffnungen(viel zu auffällig dieser Riesendrilling unten am Schwanzansatz).Aber ich wollte sicher gehen,das ein Haken mit in's Maul kommt.bei einem Biss....
Heute komme ich gerade vom Ausprobieren! Ich hatte innerhalb einer knappen Stunde(an ca. 350m Bachlauf) viermal eine goße Forelle an der Angel! Und konnte aber keinen Biss verwerten!Jedesmal kurzer,heftiger Drill und-wech!-Alle Ködergrößen wurden angenommen!
Woran kann das liegen? Eigentlich vermute ich,daß die Rute zu schwach ist und der Anhieb nicht genug durchkommt.Eine 68ger hatte ich voriges Jahr,als ich mit der Hechtspinnrute(45g Wurfgewicht und steifere Action) versuchte einige der Hechte zu erwischen völlig problemlos(auf Wobbler)'rausbekommen... Was habt Ihr so für Erfahrungen (gerät?)
Also:Bevor man fragtie Haken sind scharf!!!*ggg*


----------



## Case (16. April 2004)

*AW: Große Bachforellen auf Gummifisch-alle wieder abgekommen!*

Das Problem mit Fehlbissen auf Gummi hab ich auch. Von 10 Bissen kann ich vielleicht einen verwerten. Bisher hab ich nur mit Jighaken geangelt, und mir überlegt ob ich noch einen Zusatzdrilling am Schwanz befestigen sollte. Nach Deinem Bericht jetzt seh ich das anders. Beim Angeln mit Wobbler verwerte ich beinahe jeden Biss. Und fast alle Forellen hängen am vorderen Drilling. Das bedeutet also, dass die Forellen den Köder von seitlich unten angreifen außer den " Verfolgern" die den Köder von hinten schnappen. Auf den Gummifisch übertragen bedeutet das, dass Du Deinen Befestigungszwilling nicht ganz im Gummi verschwinden lassen solltest, sondern diesen zum Haken der Fische frei lässt, am besten einen Langschenkligen nimmst der etwas weiter hinten im Gummifisch sitzt. Das erklärt auch, dass der Jighaken nicht fängt. Beim Angriff von seitlich unten erreicht der Haken oft noch nicht mal das Maul. Achja, ich fische hauptsächlich eine 2,10m bis 20 Gramm, eher selten 2,4m bis 30.

Mal so rein theoretisch
Case


----------



## ajaekel (16. April 2004)

*AW: Große Bachforellen auf Gummifisch-alle wieder abgekommen!*

Jau, ich würde evtl. sogar mal mit mono-Schnur testen...finde ich persönlich besser beim Forellenangeln. Seitdem wir Wobbler mit Mono-Schnur verwenden hatten wir kaum Fehlbisse. Ausserdem die Rute so fein wie möglich, damit man jeden noch so kleinen Zupfer merkt und reagieren kann. Allerdings habe ich die Erfahrung beim Wobbler-Fischen mit dem Haken am vorderen Drilling nicht gemacht. Bei uns sitzen die eigentlich ausschließlich am hinteren Haken...und dies auch immer ganz schön vorne im Maul gehakt. Deshalb überlegen wir auch, ob wir die Drillinge nicht gegen Einzelhaken tauschen.

Gruß, Achim


----------



## barsch_zocker (16. April 2004)

*AW: Große Bachforellen auf Gummifisch-alle wieder abgekommen!*

Würde gern nen Bach kenne in dem`s noch so große Forellen und dann auch noch Rotgetupfte gibt:c :c 

In unserem Bach is wird alle paar Jahre mal ne 60er gefangen, was dann aber meistens ne aufgestiegene Seeforelle in der Schonzeit is

MFG barsch_zocker


----------



## elefant (16. April 2004)

*AW: Große Bachforellen auf Gummifisch-alle wieder abgekommen!*

Ja,@Case:Nach der Attacke hatte die Forelle die Bauchseite des Köfi's im Maul und der Jighaken guckte vorne heraus! Die Viecher sollten mal bei Zander's in die Schule gehen!*ggg* Is sowieso erstaunlich,wie exakt in der Mitte die den Gufi packen und nur ganz vorne im Maul erst mal festhalten!...
Bin heute nach der Nachmittagsarbeit noch mal los(wurde schon langsam dunkel),mit der Mefo-Spinnrute.
3 Würfe-ein Biss-Schöner Drill-1xBachforelle gelandet! Aber keine >60ger die war 58cm!
Aber 1x is kein x - Werde weiter testen.Vielleicht hängt es doch irgendwie mit der Rute zusammen,die is viel härter.
(P.s.: Innenmaulweite knapp 6cm!)


----------



## Case (17. April 2004)

*AW: Große Bachforellen auf Gummifisch-alle wieder abgekommen!*

@Elefant, hab heute auch mal bischen getestet und einen Zusatzdrilling am Schwanz meines Sandras angebracht. Der erste Wurf brachte gleich eine Forelle die den Twister voll inhaliert hatte, aber auch seitlich genommen .  Danach noch zwei Fehlbisse. Wo hattest Du den Haken montiert.? Gummifische gehen bei uns gar nicht.

Petri Heil zur 58er
Case


----------



## elefant (18. April 2004)

*AW: Große Bachforellen auf Gummifisch-alle wieder abgekommen!*

@Case Ich habe die Montage so gelassen! -Ohne irgendwelches Blei gefischt+mit der Strömung-eigentlich fast nur treiben gelassen mit ab und zu einigen zupfern...
Köfi's sind von manns die 3kleinen Größen (6;8;12cm) Farben schwarz/weiß;schwarz/gelb und den großen hatte ich nur aus Quatsch mal genommen-der war rot/weiß - aber auch gleich ein Biss!(bei den ersten tests)
Die 58ger nahm einen schw/ge 8ter mit blauem(!),eigentlich überdimensioniertem Drilling... Im Magen waren nur Insektenlarven.....
Bin da noch am Überlegen.... -Gibt so schöne dünne,langschenklige Wurm/Naturköderhaken(Butthaken)... Davon je einen rechts u. links seitlich schräg nach unten am Bauch austreten lassen..... Bloßie werden sich wohl wegdrehen.Na mal sehen... (Für Barsch hatte ich Die schon als Jighaken in gebrauch auch als Jig im Natur-Köfi-auch für zander... funzt gut!)


----------



## Buntbarsch (18. April 2004)

*AW: Große Bachforellen auf Gummifisch-alle wieder abgekommen!*

moi leudens 
ich angel erst seit kurzem und wollte ma fragen was so alles an ne forellenangel gehört(wenn man mit twister,gufis oder sonem zeuch angelt)????????


----------



## Buntbarsch (18. April 2004)

*AW: Große Bachforellen auf Gummifisch-alle wieder abgekommen!*

@case sandras????????


----------



## Case (18. April 2004)

*AW: Große Bachforellen auf Gummifisch-alle wieder abgekommen!*

@Buntbarsch
Sandra ist der Name für einen bestimmten Twister. Herstellername.?.. Die Dinger laufen jedenfalls recht gut. Findest Du sicher hier im Top-Shop. Als Forellenanfänger würd ich allerdings eher zu Spinnern greifen. Gummies werden von mir nur getestet weil ich weiß das ich auf Spinner/Wobbler genug fangen kann.

Case


----------



## Angel-Ralle (18. April 2004)

*AW: Große Bachforellen auf Gummifisch-alle wieder abgekommen!*

Hi miteinander, warum probiert ihr nich mal die alte Variante des Warzenschweins: s.h. es gab mal DEVONs, die hatten mehr als 4 (VIER)Drillinge und sollen teuflisch gut Forellen gehakt haben.
Bei dem GuFi würde ich nach dem ich gesehen habe wie er genommen wird halt einfach den Haken (Einfachhaken) in der Mitte montieren - Mono - Haken anbinden und diesen durch GuFi führen - vorne Schlaufe und ne kleine Bleimurmel - ab gädda - probiert s einfach mal

Petri & all times tight lines #h


----------



## Case (18. April 2004)

*AW: Große Bachforellen auf Gummifisch-alle wieder abgekommen!*

Ne, Ralle. 
Es geht nicht drum mit möglichst vielen Haken möglichst viele Forellen zu fangen.
Es geht drum, wie Du später geschrieben hast, den Haken an dem die Forelle hängenbleibt richtig zu plazieren und einen sauberen Lauf des Köders zu gewährleisten.

Case


----------



## havkat (18. April 2004)

*AW: Große Bachforellen auf Gummifisch-alle wieder abgekommen!*

Die "Stachelschwein-Devons" sind, nicht umsonst, an den meisten Lachs/Meerforellenflüssen seit Jahren verboten. 

Ein Fisch der, durch Schnurbruch, mit so ´ner Fräse im Maul entkommt, ist verloren.


----------



## sebastian (18. April 2004)

*AW: Große Bachforellen auf Gummifisch-alle wieder abgekommen!*

Ich fische mit kleinen Gummifischen auf Hechte da geht mir auch jedesmal einer ab. Zusatzdrilling hilft wenn das Teil mit dem Jighaken nicht zu klein is so wie bei mir.

An alle anderen, wir baut ihr Zusatzdrillinge ?


----------



## elefant (18. April 2004)

*AW: Große Bachforellen auf Gummifisch-alle wieder abgekommen!*

Sebastian!Du kleines Boardferkelchen....(hast Glück,das die BF-Polizei schläft!)


----------

